# Low Testosterone



## francotti@aol.com (Mar 22, 2012)

What is the correct ICD9 code for low testosterone?


----------



## missy874 (Mar 22, 2012)

Depends on how its documented.  257.2 is generally what's used, but I have a provider that documents in such a way I have to default to 758.6.


----------

